# Historic 20th Century Ballets: Recreations of or Original productions



## PetrB

Copland's Appalachian Spring ~ The original ballet, Martha Graham and company, filmed.


----------



## PetrB

*Das Triadische Ballet; Oskar Schlemmer; music Paul Hindemith*

Das Triadische Ballett -- a recreation of the original production (Ballet _auf Bauhaus_, LOL) 
Music of Paul Hindemith (rather neoclassical here) Choreography by Oskar Schlemmer.


----------



## PetrB

Stravinsky ~ Apollo
Choreography ~ George Balanchine
American Ballet Theater
Principal Dancer ~ Mikhail Barishnikov
Fuzzy video, fantastic score, choreography and dancing 





Sorry, not with the original costumes, sets :-(


----------



## Couac Addict

Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet. A few years ago, the the ballet was performed as originally intended....Juliet doesn't die.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/theatre-dance/features/the-dictators-cut-prokofievs-romeo-and-juliet-858191.html


----------



## Pyotr

Speaking of original productions, according to the Bolshoi, Petipa’s original Don Quixote choreography has been lost forever. Apparently it wasn’t well received and was considered too fanciful. That got me wondering how did the balletmeisters documented their productions before the advent of video.


----------



## Levanda

PetrB said:


> Das Triadische Ballett -- a recreation of the original production (Ballet _auf Bauhaus_, LOL)
> Music of Paul Hindemith (rather neoclassical here) Choreography by Oskar Schlemmer.


I just watched few days ago. Thanks for posting link to see for others.


----------



## hreichgott

Pyotr said:


> Speaking of original productions, according to the Bolshoi, Petipa's original Don Quixote choreography has been lost forever. Apparently it wasn't well received and was considered too fanciful. That got me wondering how did the balletmeisters documented their productions before the advent of video.


They taught them to their dancers and repetiteurs, "legs to legs" as the Russians say.
Back then, people had memories!


----------



## QuietGuy

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe: 



 (part 1)
Each video section has a link to the next section, for a total of 9 sections. Choreography by Frederick Ashton. The Royal Ballet at Gala for the re-opening of Covent Garden.


----------



## Animato

I recommend:
Prokovieff: Love to the three oranges
Bartok: The miraculous Mandarin (it is originally a opera, but it's suite is used as a ballet, too)


----------

